# VLC for iOS (2.0)



## claudiucotan (19 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

La petit dernier (2.0) de VIDEOLAN disponible sur l'AppStore, je l'ai téléchargé et je souhaite accéder au disque dur de ma Freebox (révolution) player qui équivaut a un NAS (disque dur réseau).
Mais seulement voila, dans le menu prévu a cet effet "Ouvrir un flux réseau" en tapant l'adresse IP ou le nom de la Freebox, le lecteur vidéo se lance en indiquant "Erreur pendant la lecture".
Alors j'aimerais savoir si l'application est bien compatible avec la Freebox révolution et si c'est le cas, comment procéder.

Merci à  vous,

Claudiu


----------



## claudiucotan (19 Juillet 2013)

Personne n'est chez Free?


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (19 Juillet 2013)

Hello à tous,

J'ai quasi le même problème que toi claudiucotan mais sur un NAS.

J'essaye de lire des videos stockées sur mon nas mais je n'arrive pas à configurer VLC pour que cela marche ... 

Savez-vous ce qu'il faut faire exactement ?

Merci


----------



## lineakd (20 Juillet 2013)

@claudiocotan, soit le bienvenu! 
Je me suis servi de l'application freebox compagnon pour récupérer le ou liens des fichiers de la freebox. Soit en passant par les dossiers "fichiers" ou "partage de fichiers". 
J'ai copié le lien dans "ouvrir un flux de réseau" dans l'application vlc. Pense à enlever sur l'adresse, tout ce qui se trouve avant le http.
Cette application n'est ou presque pas utilisable sur l'iPad de 3ème génération alors que sur l'iPhone 5, je n'ai pas eu de gros problèmes.
@jeanfra, comme pour la freebox, il te faut récupérer le lien de la vidéo désirée et le coller dans "ouvrir un flux de réseau". Le problème, c'est pour récupèrer ce lien à partir de la tablette. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment, disons que je n'ai pas beaucoup cherché car vlc bugué trop sur ma tablette. Je me suis servi d'un ordi pour récupèrer le ou liens des vidéos.


----------



## claudiucotan (20 Juillet 2013)

Je te remercie, je vais essayer cela de suite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (21 Juillet 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @jeanfra, comme pour la freebox, il te faut récupérer le lien de la vidéo désirée et le coller dans "ouvrir un flux de réseau". Le problème, c'est pour récupèrer ce lien à partir de la tablette. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment, disons que je n'ai pas beaucoup cherché car vlc bugué trop sur ma tablette. Je me suis servi d'un ordi pour récupèrer le ou liens des vidéos.




Merci pour ton retour.
C'est pas simple comme méthode et ça ne marche que si l'on a pas de mot de passe sur le NAS.

Enfin bon...bien déçu par VLC. Je m'attendais à mieux !


----------



## lineakd (21 Juillet 2013)

@claudiucotan, si tu veux garder les liens de tes fichiers de ta freebox sur l'application vlc, il est possible de régler la durée de partage sur "pas d'expiration".


> Le problème, c'est pour récupèrer ce lien à partir de la tablette.


@jeanfra, il est possible de passer par un autre navigateur que safari qui permet de modifier l'id du navigateur comme icab mobile.


> C'est pas simple comme méthode et ça ne marche que si l'on a pas de mot de passe sur le NAS.


Pour créer le lien du fichier, j'accède à synology diskstation entrant un identifiant et un mot de passe.


> bien déçu par VLC. Je m'attendais à mieux !


Je suis content qu'elle soit revenue sur App Store, en attendant que d'autres logiciels libres viennent aussi comme libreoffice ou un firefox.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (22 Juillet 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @jeanfra, il est possible de passer par un autre navigateur que safari qui permet de modifier l'id du navigateur comme icab mobile.
> 
> Pour créer le lien du fichier, j'accède à synology diskstation entrant un identifiant et un mot de passe.
> 
> Je suis content qu'elle soit revenue sur App Store, en attendant que d'autres logiciels libres viennent aussi comme libreoffice ou un firefox.



Merci bien pour ton retour mais bon cela me semble un peu trop compliqué pour faire quelque chose de simple. J'espère qu'il y aura une MAJ qui corrigera ce problème


----------



## claudiucotan (22 Juillet 2013)

jeanfra a dit:


> Merci bien pour ton retour mais bon cela me semble un peu trop compliqué pour faire quelque chose de simple. J'espère qu'il y aura une MAJ qui corrigera ce problème



Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (23 Juillet 2013)

En résumé il manque un bouton préférence avec le paramétrage des préfs. réseaux. On saisie l'IP + login et mot de passe...et puis ça roule !

Peut-être avec la version 3 !?


----------

